# Bussit > Tampereen paikallisliikenne >  Tampereen joukkoliikenteen kilpailutus kohteista 44 ja 45

## kuukanko

Tampereen joukkoliikenteen seuraava kilpailutus on alkanut.

Kilpailussa on kaksi kohdetta:
Kohde 44: linjat 9, 17 ja 20. Ensimmäisenä vuonna 15 teliä, sen jälkeen 26 teliä. Vähintään puolet autoista Euro6, loput vähintään Euro5. Keski-ikävaatimus 8 vuotta. Palvelua tuotetaan välillä elokuu 2018 - elokuu 2023 + 3 optiovuotta. Ensimmäisenä talvikautena linjojen 17 ja 20 suoritteesta ajetaan tällä sopimuksella vain osa, 3.6.2019 nekin linjat siirtyvät kokonaan tähän sopimukseen.Kohde 45: linja 25. 6 Euro5-matalaa. Ei keski-ikävaatimusta. Palvelua tuotetaan välillä elokuu 2018 - elokuu 2021 + 1 optiovuosi.
Kohteista voi jättää yhteistarjouksen.

Kalustopisteytys on jälleen erilainen kuin ennen. Nyt kalustopisteitä voi saada maksimissaan 9, jotka tulevat autojen pistekeskiarvon mukaan seuraavista tekijöistä:
istumapaikat yli vaatimuksen 0,5 p/lisäpaikka (max. 2,5 p)sähköovet 1,0 pesteettömät istumapaikat auton matalalattiaosassa (eivät saa olla podesterin päällä) 0,25 p/istumapaikka (max. 2,5 p)auton käyttöönottovuosi: 2018 3,0 p, 2017 2,75 p, 2016 2,50 p, 2015 2,25 p, 2014 2,00 p, 2013 1,50 p, 2012 1,00 p, 2011 0,50 p
Hankintailmoitus

----------


## JT

Sinällään erikoista, että vaikka vähäiset päästöt ovat trendikästä nykyään, niin esimerkiksi käytetyn bussin päästötason päivittämisestä jälkikäsittelylaitteilla Euro 6 -tasolle ei ansaitse pisteen pistettä.

----------


## 8.6

Sähköovista on tarjottu pisteitä aiemminkin, mutta mitä etua ne tarjoavat liikenteen tilaajalle tai matkustajalle verrattuna paineilmaoviin? Itseäni ainakin sähköovien äänekkäät lukot häiritsevät.

----------


## Eppu

Aika iso paketti kyseessä kun lopulta 26 isoa autoa. Eiköhän tämäkin ole Paunun tai Länsilinjojen heiniä. Ko. linjojen mennessä edellisen kerran kilpailuun jättivät molemmat firmat yhdessä tarjouksen. Se voisi olla fiksuinta nytkin kun tuolloin hankituilla autoilla (yht. 16 kpl) on vielä vuosia käyttöaikaa jäljellä. Niitä ei tarvitse korvata uudemmilla ainakaan ennen optioiden alkua. Ja hyviä autoja ovatkin nämä 8700 -Volvot.

----------


## Precise

Uskomatonta, Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne meni ja otti koko paketin.

----------


## Elias

> Uskomatonta, Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne meni ja otti koko paketin.


Asiasta tiedotti Tampereen joukkoliikenne *verkkosivuillaan*. Mahtaakohan jossain olla tarkempaa tietoa kilpailutuksen tuloksista? Joukkoliikennelautakunnan eilisen kokouksen *pöytäkirjassa* on kyllä kohta § 96, jossa mahdollisesti puhutaan kilpailutuksen tuloksista, mutta joka syystä tai toisesta ei ole julkinen. Löytyykö jostain muualta tätä enempää tietoa?

----------


## Rester

On julkinen sitten kun pöytäkirjat on tarkistettu. Mennee ensi viikkoon.

Eikä tuo ratkaisu nyt ole välttämättä lopullinen. Jouduttiinhan edellisen paketin ratkaisua muuttaa jälkikäteen.

----------


## kuukanko

> Uskomatonta, Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne meni ja otti koko paketin.


Ei ole isotkaan paketit näköjään esteenä pikkufirmojen menestykselle. Jäädään sitten odottamaan, mitkä on PirTilin rahkeet ottaa noin iso paketti haltuun. Välien pankinjohtajaan pitää olla kunnossa, että käyttöpääomaan ja uusien bussien käsirahaan löytyy rahoitus.

Toki Johansson voi tehdä myös pikavoiton tekemällä Onnibusit ja myymällä koko kaupunkiliikenteen jollekin isommalle firmalle. Tai jos liikennettä haluaa hoitaa itse, mutta rahasta tekee tiukkaa, niin puolethan saa antaa alihankintaan. 16 auton liikenne ei olisikaan PirTilille enää mitenkään erityisen iso potti.

----------


## Ahalm

Kilpailutuksen tulokset ovat nähtävillä Cloudnc:ssä, vaikka pöytäkirja on vielä tarkistamaton.

Pirtil voitti kummatkin erilliskilpailutukset. Länsilinjat oli todella lähellä, alle yhden pisteen päässä, kummassakin kohteessa. Kokonaistarjouksissa sama juttu: Länsilinjojen kokonaistarjous alle pisteen päässä Pirtilin tarjouksesta. Kilpailutuksissa olivat mukana Pirtilin, Länsilinjojen ja Paunun lisäksi Turun Linja-autoilijain osakeyhtiö ja Satakunnan liikenne, joista jälkimmäisen tarjous hävisi selvästi kaikille muille. Liitteitä ei ole vielä näkyvissä, joten emme tiedä onko Pirtilin autoissa sähköovet. 

Mielenkiintoista nähdä, mitkä ovat Pirtilin edellytykset selvitä koko paketin liikennöinnistä. En ihmettelisi yhtään, jos a) koko firma menisi nurin tai b) koko lähiliikenne myytäisiin esimerkiksi Länsilinjoille.

----------


## tkp

Ratkaisusta on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...4d&oe=5AB507C2

----------


## Ahalm

> Ratkaisusta on valitettu markkinaoikeuteen https://scontent-arn2-1.xx.fbcdn.net...4d&oe=5AB507C2


Aamulehdessä on enemmän tietoa valituksesta. Tekijänä Länsilinjat ja aiheena työehtosopimusten noudattaminen, joka kuulostaa enemmän viivyttämiseltä ja kiusaamiselta kuin oikeasti muutokseen tähtäävältä valitukselta. 

https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/lan...sta-200668605/

----------


## tkp

> Aamulehdessä on enemmän tietoa valituksesta. Tekijänä Länsilinjat ja aiheena työehtosopimusten noudattaminen, joka kuulostaa enemmän viivyttämiseltä ja kiusaamiselta kuin oikeasti muutokseen tähtäävältä valitukselta


Yrityksellä on siis oikeus olla noudattamatta alan yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta  kilpailuetua saadakseen?

----------


## deepthroat

> Aamulehdessä on enemmän tietoa valituksesta. Tekijänä Länsilinjat ja aiheena työehtosopimusten noudattaminen, joka kuulostaa enemmän viivyttämiseltä ja kiusaamiselta kuin oikeasti muutokseen tähtäävältä valitukselta. 
> 
> https://www.aamulehti.fi/uutiset/lan...sta-200668605/


Jo pelkästään kilpailutusvaiheessa Tampereen JOLI:n kilpailutuksiin osallistuvat liikennöitsijät sitoutuvat noudattamaan voimassaolevaa yleissitovaa linja-autohenkilökunnan työehtosopimusta. Ko. yhtiölle tuo TES on ollut jo pitkään wc:ssä käytettävää  pyyhintä materiaalia, josta osoituksena useat eri tapaukset, jossa työntekijöiden palkka- yms. satavia on riitautettu ja käsitelty mm. työtuomioistuimessa.
Joukkoliikenteen, kuten myös kaiken kilpailutetun toiminnan kilpailiutuksiin osallistujien tulisi olla henkilöstökulujensa osalta samalla viivalla, eikä näin että yksi toimija työntekijöiden työehtosopimuksia tietoisesti noudattamatta jättävä yritys saa itselleen huomattavan kilpailuedun muihin nähden.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Nostan nyt hatun korkealle! Kaikkien on noudatettava samoja sääntöjä. Hyvä, että edes yksi on valittanut.

----------


## kuukanko

> Aamulehdessä on enemmän tietoa valituksesta. Tekijänä Länsilinjat ja aiheena työehtosopimusten noudattaminen, joka kuulostaa enemmän viivyttämiseltä ja kiusaamiselta kuin oikeasti muutokseen tähtäävältä valitukselta.


Tarjouspyynnössä ei edes vaadita työehtosopimuksen noudattamista, joten Länskä häviää valituksensa aivan pystyyn. Ehkäpä tarkoitus ei olekaan voittaa markkinaoikeudessa, vaan saavuttaa muita tavoitteita. Valituksella voi lisätä PirTilin myyntihalukkuutta kaupunkiliikenteestään. Lisäksi saatiin julkisuudessa mustamaalattua kilpailijaa ja työehtosopimusasiassa negatiivinen julkisuus vaikeuttaa myös rajusti kasvavan liikennöitsijän rekrytointia.

----------


## tkp

> Tarjouspyynnössä ei edes vaadita työehtosopimuksen noudattamista, joten Länskä häviää valituksensa aivan pystyyn. Ehkäpä tarkoitus ei olekaan voittaa markkinaoikeudessa, vaan saavuttaa muita tavoitteita. Valituksella voi lisätä PirTilin myyntihalukkuutta kaupunkiliikenteestään. Lisäksi saatiin julkisuudessa mustamaalattua kilpailijaa ja työehtosopimusasiassa negatiivinen julkisuus vaikeuttaa myös rajusti kasvavan liikennöitsijän rekrytointia.


Eiköhän vaikeudet rekrytoinnissa johdu ihan yrityksestä itsestään? Jos ei halua noudattaa alan yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta niin voipi yrittäjä  ihan mennä peilin eteen katsomaan että miksi on vaikeuksia rekrytoinnissa....

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Ellei vaadita työehtosopimuksen noudattamista, on kilpailuttaminen todella heikoissa käsissä. Elämme 2000-lukua!

----------


## Rester

Kuukanko meinaa ihan tosissaan, että linja-autoalalla toimivan yrityksen ei tarvitse noudattaa alalla voimassaolevaa yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta? Eli alihinnalla ja vuokramiehistöllä vaan mennään, pääasia, että saadaan uutta ja hienoa kalustoa liikenteeseen. Sen mitä tiedän, niin vahvaa näyttöä kyllä noista laiminlyönneistä on olemassa, mistään kiusanteosta tässä ei todellakaan ole kysymys.

----------


## deepthroat

> Kuukanko meinaa ihan tosissaan, että linja-autoalalla toimivan yrityksen ei tarvitse noudattaa alalla voimassaolevaa yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta? Eli alihinnalla ja vuokramiehistöllä vaan mennään, pääasia, että saadaan uutta ja hienoa kalustoa liikenteeseen. Sen mitä tiedän, niin vahvaa näyttöä kyllä noista laiminlyönneistä on olemassa, mistään kiusanteosta tässä ei todellakaan ole kysymys.


Josko HSL-liikenteessä ei tarvitse noudattaa tai ainakin tilaajapuoli kuvittelee asian olevan niin.

----------


## Etika

Nyt menee puurot ja vellit sekaisin iloisesti. Ei tarjouspyynnöissä välttämättä erikseen vaadita, että työehtosopimuksia noudatetaan, kuten niissä ei erikseen vaadita, että lakia noudatetaan. Yleissitova työehtosopimus sitoo yritystä täysin riippumatta siitä, onko sitä vaadittu tarjouspyynnössä. Ei tilaajan tarvitse sitä speksata tarjouspyyntöön.

Toinen asia on sitten, onko työehtosopimuksen noudattamatta jättäminen peruste hylätä tarjous. Lähtökohtaisesti työehtosopimuksen noudattamatta jättäminen on työntekijöiden ja työnantajan välinen asia. Kuinka paljon tilaajalla on edes oikeutta arvioida sen pykälien toteutumista on aika kyseenalaista, varsinkin kun kyse ei ole yksiselitteisestä linjauksesta vaan sopimuksen tulkinnasta: mikä on ja mikä ei ole "pysyväisluonteista vuokratyön käyttöä" ja onko tilaajalla edes oikeutta huomioida tätä ennen kuin tarjoajaa on tuomittu työehtosopimuksen rikkomisesta.

Ymmärtääkseni Pirkanmaan tilausliikennettä ei siis ole tuomittu rikkomisesta. Ottaen huomioon kuinka rajoittavasti kilpailulainsäädäntö käsittelee mitään kilpailutusdokumenttien ulkopuolisen asian huomioon ottamista, minun on hankala nähdä, että tilaaja edes voisi ottaa huomioon tällaista asiaa. Lähtökohtaisesti työehtosopimuksen noudattamisen valvonta kuuluu kuitenkin ihan eri prosessiin kuin julkiseen hankintaprosessiin. Ei tilaajalla ole kompetenssia ja tuksin edes oikeuttakaan lähteä arvioimaan asiaa, jos mitään tuomioita ei ole asiasta annettu.

----------


## kuukanko

> Kuukanko meinaa ihan tosissaan, että linja-autoalalla toimivan yrityksen ei tarvitse noudattaa alalla voimassaolevaa yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta?


Olkiukko. En ottanut mitään kantaa siihen, pitääkö yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta noudattaa. Lakihan määrää, että pitää. Sen sijaan ei ole hankintayksikön tehtävä valvoa, noudatetaanko työehtosopimusta vai. Työehtosopimusten noudattamista valvova viranomainen on Aluehallintovirasto.

Työehtosopimusten rikkominen on yksi hankintalain 81 §:ssä luetelluista harkinnanvaraisista poissulkemisperusteista eli hankintayksikkö saa itse päättää, sulkeeko se työehtosopimuksia rikkoneen tarjoajan pois kilpailusta vai ei. Hankintayksikön on voitava näyttää rikkomus toteen, jos se sulkee tarjoajan pois sen perusteella. Tarjoaja voidaan sulkea ulos vähäisten rikkomusten perusteella vain jos ne ovat olleet toistuvia.

Koska harkinnanvaraisten poissulkemisperusteiden käyttäminen on täysin hankintayksikön oman harkinnan varassa, ei sellaisella valituksella ole menestymisen mahdollisuuksia, jossa valitetaan siitä miten hankintayksikkö on käyttänyt harkintaansa. Tilanne olisi eri, jos hankintayksikkö olisi jo tarjouspyynnössä kertonut, että työehtosopimusta noudattamatta jättäneet tarjoajat suljetaan pois tarjouskilpailusta (jolloin se olisi jo siinä vaiheessa käyttänyt harkintansa).

----------


## tkp

> Työehtosopimusten rikkominen on yksi hankintalain 81 §:ssä luetelluista harkinnanvaraisista poissulkemisperusteista eli hankintayksikkö saa itse päättää, sulkeeko se työehtosopimuksia rikkoneen tarjoajan pois kilpailusta vai ei. Hankintayksikön on voitava näyttää rikkomus toteen, jos se sulkee tarjoajan pois sen perusteella. Tarjoaja voidaan sulkea ulos vähäisten rikkomusten perusteella vain jos ne ovat olleet toistuvia.
> 
> Koska harkinnanvaraisten poissulkemisperusteiden käyttäminen on täysin hankintayksikön oman harkinnan varassa, ei sellaisella valituksella ole menestymisen mahdollisuuksia, jossa valitetaan siitä miten hankintayksikkö on käyttänyt harkintaansa. Tilanne olisi eri, jos hankintayksikkö olisi jo tarjouspyynnössä kertonut, että työehtosopimusta noudattamatta jättäneet tarjoajat suljetaan pois tarjouskilpailusta (jolloin se olisi jo siinä vaiheessa käyttänyt harkintansa).


Mitä asiasta vähän tiedän, niin hankintayksikölle oli moneen kertaan kerrottu näistä sopimusrikkomuksista jo ennen kilpailun ratkaisua, mutta lautakunta ei halunnut näitä rikkomuksia ottaa kuuleviin korviinsa. Eli käytännössä lautakunta siunasi omalla harkinnallaan sen että se joka eniten huijaa työntekijää ja siten saa itselleen eniten taloudellista hyöytyä, voittaa...

----------


## Ville O. Turunen

> Mitä asiasta vähän tiedän, niin hankintayksikölle oli moneen kertaan kerrottu näistä sopimusrikkomuksista jo ennen kilpailun ratkaisua, mutta lautakunta ei halunnut näitä rikkomuksia ottaa kuuleviin korviinsa. Eli käytännössä lautakunta siunasi omalla harkinnallaan sen että se joka eniten huijaa työntekijää ja siten saa itselleen eniten taloudellista hyöytyä, voittaa...


Kyllä asia on täsmälleen päinvastoin: nimen omaan tilaajalle tässä käy huonosti, jos Pirkanmaan tilausliikenne ei hoida asioitaan kunnolla. Sillä jos tilausliikenne nimittäin ei noudata työehtosopimuksia, niin mitä todennäköisemmin se jää siitä kiinni, kun asiasta joku tekee asiasta tutkintapyynnön. Sen jälkeen ongelma on Jolilla, kun liikenne loppuu ja lennossa pitää löytää uusi liikennöijä. Tämän tapaisessa liikenteessä nimittäin kikkailuvara on liikennöitsijällä melko olematon.

Eli mieluumminkin voi kysyä, onko tilaajalla oikeus sulkea epäilyttävä tarjoaja kilpailun ulkopuolelle oman asemansa suojaamiseksi. Velvollisuuttahan ei kenelläkään tietenkään ole toimia poliisina ja olisikin aika outo ehto sopimuksessa, että tarjoaja velvoitetaan noudattamaan Suomen lakia! Ongelmallista tietenkin on, että väärinkäytön mahdollisuus on aika ilmeinen, jos julkinen tilaaja voisi todeta noin muuten vain, että joidenkin toimijoiden tarjouksia ei huomioida, koska tilaaja epäilee, että he eivät ehkä toimi lakien mukaan.

Verrata tätä voi vaikka vähän vähemmän sensitiiviseen tapaan huijata: pitäisikö sopimukseen erikseen kirjata, että linja-autoissa ei saa käyttää polttoaineena polttoöljyä? No ei tietysti saa, mutta mitä mieltä sitä on erikseen vaatia? Polttoöljyn käyttö on jo valmiiksi kiellettyä ja jos liikennöitsijä rikkoo tältä osin päättää rikkoa lakia arvellen, ettei jää siitä kiinni, niin miten asian kirjaus vielä sopimukseen auttaisi asiaa. Tai paremminkin: mitä edellytyksiä tilaajalla olisi selvittää, että tarjouksen tekijä saattaisikin syyllistyä tulevaisuudessa tällaiseen.

Tarjoukseen voi ymmärtääkseni tietenkin laittaa vaatimuksen tarjoajan nuhteettomuudesta, eli että tarjoaja ei vaikkapa viimeiseen viiteen vuoteen ole syyllistynyt mihinkään vähäistä suurempaan rikokseen, esimerkiksi saanut tuomioita työehtojen rikkomisesta, käyttänyt katsastamotanta kalustoa, ei ole tullut isompia huomautuksia liikenneratsioissa yms. mutta tämäkin on vähän ongelmallista, sillä ihan asiallisillakin toimijoilla on helposti aina jotain tapahtunut, isoimmilla jo pelkästään siksi, kun työntekijöitä ja liikennettä on paljon, eikä vaikkapa jotain ylityökorvausta ole välttämättä huomattu maksaa aivan oikein, vaikka tarkoitus ei olisikaan ollut huijata työntekijöitä. Ja jossain työsuojelutarkastuksessa ei huomioida, vaikka työnantaja olisi jälkikäteen korjannut virheensä.

Mutta kyllä tällaisessa tapauksessa luonnollisinta on lähteä siitä, että tämän kokoluokan hankinnan toteuttavaa liikennöitsijää seurataan sen verran, että kikkailu työehtojen kanssa ei onnistu kiinni jäämättä, joten kukaan tarjoaja ei voi tarjoustaan rakentaa sen varaan.

----------


## akilep

> Mitä asiasta vähän tiedän, niin hankintayksikölle oli moneen kertaan kerrottu näistä sopimusrikkomuksista jo ennen kilpailun ratkaisua, mutta lautakunta ei halunnut näitä rikkomuksia ottaa kuuleviin korviinsa. Eli käytännössä lautakunta siunasi omalla harkinnallaan sen että se joka eniten kusettaa työntekijää ja siten saa itselleen eniten taloudellista hyöytyä, voittaa...


En ollut tuossa päätöksen tehneessä kokouksessa, mutta lautakunnan jäsenille toimitetussa materiaalissa ei ollut mainintaa työnantajavelvotteiden rikkomisesta. Kokouksessa paikalla olleen jäsenen mukaan pykälää käsiteltäessä ei puhuttu mitään kilpailutuksen voittajaan kohdistuneista haasteista ja muista myöhemmin kaikille ilmitulleista rikkomuksista joita AKT:n voimin oli soviteltu oikeudessa. 

Päätöksen jälkeen lautakunnan jäsenet saivat AKT:lta sähköpostitse tietoa tapahtuneista, vuokratyövoiman käytöstä, sovittelutuomioista ja muista. Samassa sähköpostissa tuli ilmi että asiasta oli lähestytty Tampereen joukkoliikennettä, mutta lautakunnan jäsenet eivät asiaa tienneet eikä asia tullut ilmi tätä päätöstä tehdessä. Lautakunnan jäsenen tulisi luottaa päätöstä valmistelevien ja esittelevien virkamiesten esityksiin, joten lautakunta hyväksyi voittajan niillä tiedoilla mitä annettiin. 

On täysin tuomittavaa ja väärin jos joku liikennöitsijä ei noudata yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta ja jättää työnantajavelvoitteensa noudattamatta. Se on väärin työntekijöitä kohtaan, työstä pitää saada ansaittu korvaus ja työolosuhteiden tulee olla kunnossa. Se on myös väärin muita liikennöitsijöitä kohtaan, jos epäreilulla pelillä saa ajettua linjoja halvemmalla kuin muut reilusti pelaavat. 

Toivottavasti asiaan saadaan ratkaisu. Joko sellainen että liikennöitsijä noudattaa työehtosopimusta eikä syyllisty rikkeisiin tai sellainen että pelisääntöjä noudattamaton ei liikennöi. Siihen en osaa vastata milloin ratkaisu tapahtuu. Markkinaoikeuteen tehty valitus puoltaa sitä että asia tulee kuitenkin jollakin muotoa nousemaan vielä käsiteltäväksi. 


Aki Leppänen
Ylöjärven varajäsen Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunnassa.

----------


## tkp

Kiitos tarkennuksesta että kyseessä olivat asiaa valmistelleet virkamiehet, jotka eivät tuoneet ongelmia päätöksentekovaiheessa lautakunnan tietoon. Nyt tietysti utelias kansalainen herää kysymään että miksi virkamiehet ovat näin toimineet?

----------


## Rehtori

> Kiitos tarkennuksesta että kyseessä olivat asiaa valmistelleet virkamiehet, jotka eivät tuoneet ongelmia päätöksentekovaiheessa lautakunnan tietoon. Nyt tietysti utelias kansalainen herää kysymään että miksi virkamiehet ovat näin toimineet?


Uskoisin, että virkamies olisi toiminut virheellisesti tuodessaan tämän esille ilman että asia olisi juridisesta näkökulmasta voinut vaikuttaa päätöksentekoon. Olisi hyvä ymmärtää, onko asiasta lainvoimaista tuomiota olemassa? AKT toki spammaa näillä valtuutettuja hoitaessaan omaa tehtäväänsä, mutta se ei saa vaikuttaa valtuutettujen päätökseen ilman tuomioistuimen tuomioita.

----------


## Ahalm

Jolilan seuraavassa esityslistassa näyttää olevan yhtenä asiakohtana "ei julkinen". Hankinnan oikaisu voisi olla yksi mahdollisuus tuolle asiakohdalle.

----------


## akilep

> Uskoisin, että virkamies olisi toiminut virheellisesti tuodessaan tämän esille ilman että asia olisi juridisesta näkökulmasta voinut vaikuttaa päätöksentekoon. Olisi hyvä ymmärtää, onko asiasta lainvoimaista tuomiota olemassa? AKT toki spammaa näillä valtuutettuja hoitaessaan omaa tehtäväänsä, mutta se ei saa vaikuttaa valtuutettujen päätökseen ilman tuomioistuimen tuomioita.


Sepäs se. En ole juristi, mutta luulen että sillä on merkityksensä ettei ketään ole tuomittu vaan jutut soviteltu. Mutta ainakin minun silmiin nämä tehdyt sovittelutuomiot ovat sellaisia että työnantaja on toiminut räikeällä tavalla väärin. Juttujen lukumäärän ja historian perusteella kyse ei ole edes mistään yksittäisestä mokasta. Se olisiko näiden tietojen pitänyt olla mukana valmistelussa lienee makuasia, omasta mielestäni olisi, jotta mahdollinen jälkipyykki olisi helpompi pestä. 

Tälläiset asiat voivat myös vaikuttaa liikennöintiin, jos ei kuljettajia saada töihin tai yritykseen kohdistuu työtaistelutoimenpiteitä. 

Nyt vain täytyisi saada homma toimimaan niin että jokainen liikennöitsijä ymmärtäisi ja noudattaisi työehtosopimusta ja hoitaisi työnantajavelvoitteensa, niin ettei edes huhuja tulisi myöhemmin. Jos tähän ei pysty, ei pitäisi liikennöidä.

----------


## kuukanko

> Jolilan seuraavassa esityslistassa näyttää olevan yhtenä asiakohtana "ei julkinen". Hankinnan oikaisu voisi olla yksi mahdollisuus tuolle asiakohdalle.


Sehän se oli, pöytäkirja löytyy nyt netistä. Lautakunta hylkäsi Länsilinjat Oy:n hankintaoikaisuvaatimuksen.

----------


## Metus

Millaista kalustoa tulossa pirkanmaan tilausliiketeelle?

----------


## Bussimies

> Millaista kalustoa tulossa pirkanmaan tilausliiketeelle?


Uusinta Bussiammattilaista ulkomuistista vapaasti mukaillen: "VDL:n kuluvan vuoden ensirekisteröintilukemiin vaikuttaa Tampereen ison kilpailutuksen ratkaisu, johon on tullut viivytyksiä valitusten vuoksi ja hankinnat saattavat siksi siirtyä vuodelle 2019."

----------


## teheino

Mikäs tän tilanne on nyt?

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeus ei ole vielä antanut ratkaisua asiassa. Mielenkiinnolla odotan, ketkä liikennöitsijät alkavat ajaa mitäkin linjaa ratkaisua odotellessa.

----------


## Eppu

> Markkinaoikeus ei ole vielä antanut ratkaisua asiassa. Mielenkiinnolla odotan, ketkä liikennöitsijät alkavat ajaa mitäkin linjaa ratkaisua odotellessa.


Lukeehan tuo painetuissa aikatauluissa: linjojen 17 ja 20 aikataulussa mainitaan PTL mutta myös LL ja Paunu. 25 on Länskän ja TKL:n heiniä. Linja 9 on edelleen Paunun. Pianhan nähdään montako vuoroa PTL ajaa. Vissiin noita uusia scanioita on ainakin 4kpl + trandeviltä ostettu Volvo joka lienee varalla.

----------


## kuukanko

Markkinaoikeuden ratkaisu tuli vihdoin. Markkinaoikeus hylkäsi valituksen suunnilleen niillä perusteilla, mitä uumoilin vajaa vuosi sitten tässä ketjussa.

----------


## Rester

Oikeuden päätös tiivistettynä: mitä tahansa saa tehdä, kunhan pyytää anteeksi.

Tosin ymmärtää sen kyllä tällä palstalla; kunhan tulee uusia busseja, niin on kivaa. Ei sen palkkauksella tai muilla työehdoilla niinkään väliä.

----------


## tkp

Pirtil:n toimintaan olisi pitänyt puuttua heti kun se aloitti toiminnan nysse-liikenteessä. Ei missään yleissitovassa sopimuksessa ole mitään puolen vuoden siirtymäaikoja.

----------


## Bussimies

> Markkinaoikeus ei ole vielä antanut ratkaisua asiassa. Mielenkiinnolla odotan, ketkä liikennöitsijät alkavat ajaa mitäkin linjaa ratkaisua odotellessa.


Nyt kun ratkaisu on tullut, onkohan tietoa, millä aikataululla liikennöinti on siirtymässä Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteelle linjoilla 9, 17, 20 ja 25 ja meneekö liikenne kokonaisuudessaan PirTil:lle, vai tullaanko näissä käyttämään alihankintaa?

----------


## tkp

Saapa nähdä jääkö ensi syksynä vuoroja ajamatta enemmänkin ihan vaan kuljettajapulan takia 

https://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikke...aikana-jopa-70

----------


## PepeB

> Saapa nähdä jääkö ensi syksynä vuoroja ajamatta enemmänkin ihan vaan kuljettajapulan takia 
> 
> https://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikke...aikana-jopa-70


He eivät ole tainneet kuulla, että rahalla saa.  :Wink:

----------


## deepthroat

> Saapa nähdä jääkö ensi syksynä vuoroja ajamatta enemmänkin ihan vaan kuljettajapulan takia 
> 
> https://www.tamperelainen.fi/artikke...aikana-jopa-70


Mahtaisikohan olla kyse siitä, että kukaan ei halua Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteelle töihin ? Ko. puljuhan on ollut lukuisia kertoja esillä työtuomioistuimessakin kuljettajien palkkasaatavien puitteissa ja viimeksi oli hässäkkä tes vastaisesta jatkuvasta vuokratyövoiman käytöstä. No sitä saa mitä tilaakin..

----------


## tkp

> Mahtaisikohan olla kyse siitä, että kukaan ei halua Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteelle töihin ? Ko. puljuhan on ollut lukuisia kertoja esillä työtuomioistuimessakin kuljettajien palkkasaatavien puitteissa ja viimeksi oli hässäkkä tes vastaisesta jatkuvasta vuokratyövoiman käytöstä. No sitä saa mitä tilaakin..


Varmaan vaikuttaa ja paljonkin. Toinen asia mikä vaikuttaa on se että nyt linjoja ajavat Paunu tai Länsilinjat ei irtisano ketään linjojen loppumisen myötä joten näistä ei ole siirtymässä Pirtil:lle ketään linjojen myötä lonka-sopimuksella.

----------


## TAKAMOOTTORI

Jopas onkin harmillinen tilanne.

----------


## deepthroat

> Mahtaisikohan olla kyse siitä, että kukaan ei halua Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenteelle töihin ? Ko. puljuhan on ollut lukuisia kertoja esillä työtuomioistuimessakin kuljettajien palkkasaatavien puitteissa ja viimeksi oli hässäkkä tes vastaisesta jatkuvasta vuokratyövoiman käytöstä. No sitä saa mitä tilaakin..


Sain uhkailukirjeen Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne oy asianajajalta Riitta Sommerbergiltä, että olen em. viestissäni loukannut em. yrityksen kunniaa. Eli nyt on löytynyt aivan uusi lakipykäläkin, koska yleisen oikeuskäytännön mukaan kunnianloukkaus syytteeseen voidaan asettaa vain ja ainoastaan henkilön kunniaa loukanneet , yrityksien kunniaa ei siis voi loukata. Ei todellakaan yrityksellä voine mennä hyvin, jos aletaan uhkailla suljettujen keskustelupalstojen mielipiteiden vaihdoista ja vieläpä kaivellaan keskustelijoiden nimet ja osoitteet esille.

Edelleenkin pysyn kannassani, että em. yrityksellä on ollut useita työsuhteisiin liittyviä riita-asioita esillä, joista kas kummaa pääosa on sovittu rahalla ennen oikeuskäsittelyjä. Samoin em. yritys on ainakin Länsilinjojen ja Terhi Penttilän tekemän markkinaoikeuteen menneen valituksen mukaan jättänyt noudattamatta yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta. Nämä tiedot mm. AKT:sta.

Ja mitä tulee yleisesti ottaen uusien kuljettajien saamiseen alalle varsinkin Tampereella, niin todella harva nuori haluaa nykyisellään niinkin epävarmalle alalle töihin, joissa työsuhteiden ja asemapaikkojen vaihtuminen voi olla pahimmillaan edessä joka kolmas tai neljäs vuosi ja kun raitiotieverkko on valmis, niin entistä vähemmän väkeä tarvitaan kumipyörille.

----------


## tkp

Voihan pirkanmaan tilausliikenne toki nostaa kanteen oikeudessa ja vaatia korvauksia (jonka läpimenolla on yhtä pieni mahdollisuus kuin voittaa lotossa päävoitto), mutta mitään tekemistä sillä ei ole rikoslain kunnianloukkauspykälän kanssa. Poliisi ei sellaista ilmoitusta tutki.

ja mitä tulee näihin TES rikkomuksiin, niin Pirtil on ihan itse myöntänyt käyttäneensä vuokratyövoimaa TES:n vastaisesti

----------


## Melamies

> Sain uhkailukirjeen Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne oy asianajajalta Riitta Sommerbergiltä, että olen em. viestissäni loukannut em. yrityksen kunniaa. Eli nyt on löytynyt aivan uusi lakipykäläkin, koska yleisen oikeuskäytännön mukaan kunnianloukkaus syytteeseen voidaan asettaa vain ja ainoastaan henkilön kunniaa loukanneet , yrityksien kunniaa ei siis voi loukata. Ei todellakaan yrityksellä voine mennä hyvin, jos aletaan uhkailla suljettujen keskustelupalstojen mielipiteiden vaihdoista ja vieläpä kaivellaan keskustelijoiden nimet ja osoitteet esille.
> 
> Edelleenkin pysyn kannassani, että em. yrityksellä on ollut useita työsuhteisiin liittyviä riita-asioita esillä, joista kas kummaa pääosa on sovittu rahalla ennen oikeuskäsittelyjä. Samoin em. yritys on ainakin Länsilinjojen ja Terhi Penttilän tekemän markkinaoikeuteen menneen valituksen mukaan jättänyt noudattamatta yleissitovaa työehtosopimusta. Nämä tiedot mm. AKT:sta.
> 
> Ja mitä tulee yleisesti ottaen uusien kuljettajien saamiseen alalle varsinkin Tampereella, niin todella harva nuori haluaa nykyisellään niinkin epävarmalle alalle töihin, joissa työsuhteiden ja asemapaikkojen vaihtuminen voi olla pahimmillaan edessä joka kolmas tai neljäs vuosi ja kun raitiotieverkko on valmis, niin entistä vähemmän väkeä tarvitaan kumipyörille.


Vaikka yrityksen kunniaa ei ilmeisesti voi loukatakaan  (en ole lakimies), niin on kaiketi jotain muita pykäliä (herjaus, liiketoiminnan vahingoittaminen jne), jotka voivat tulla kyseeseen.
On kuitenkin vaikea nähdä sinun kertoneesi tietojasi herjaus- tai vahingoittamistarkoituksessa, koska keskustelun yhtenä aiheena on tässä viestiketjussa ollut tuon yrityksen työvoimapula.

Tämä keskustelupalstahan ei ole suljettu, tätähän voi lukea kuka vaan, mutta ilman kommentointimahdollisuutta.

Mielenkiintoista on: Luovutetaanko käyttäjien nimi- ja osoitetiedot ylläpidon toimesta kaikille lakimiehellä uhkaaville? Nythän ei ole kysymyksessä henkirikostutkinta tai muu iso asia.

----------


## tlajunen

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne oy:n FB-sivusto löytyy osoitteesta https://www.facebook.com/pirkanmaantilausliikenne/ mikäli haluaa mennä antamaan yrityksestä arvosteluja. Vaihtoehdot ovat yhdestä viiteen tähteä.

----------


## Rebiaf

> Mielenkiintoista on: Luovutetaanko käyttäjien nimi- ja osoitetiedot ylläpidon toimesta kaikille lakimiehellä uhkaaville? Nythän ei ole kysymyksessä henkirikostutkinta tai muu iso asia.


Foorumi paljastaa käyttäjän nimen kaikille kirjautuneille kun osaa katsoa oikeasta paikasta.

----------


## Melamies

> Foorumi paljastaa käyttäjän nimen kaikille kirjautuneille kun osaa katsoa oikeasta paikasta.


Asianajaja on siis liittynyt käyttäjäksi. Odottelemme siis hänen postauksiaan mielenkiinnolla.

----------


## deepthroat

Olen tänään kirjaillut kokoon kantelun Suomen Asianajajaliiton valvontalautakuntaan mainitsemastani asianajajasta, sekä valmistellut poliisille tutkintapyyntöä hänen ja päämiehensä toiminnasta. Lisäksi lähetän tuon uhkailukirjeen selvityksineen Tampereen seudun joukkoliikennelautakunnan jäsenille tiedoksi. Tämä viimeinen siksi, että seuraava vaihehan tullee olemaan, että ko. yrityksestä asiakaspalutteita/valituksia tehneitä Jolin asiakkaita aletaan pommittaa asianajotoimiston kirjeillä.

----------


## tkp

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne kehuu itseään aukeaman verran Tamperelaisessa https://www.lehtiluukku.fi/lehti/tam...19/213006.html
sivut 20-21. Huomio kiinnittyy kohtaan "autot ovat tuliteriä uutuuttaan hehkuvia" ja kuvassa sitten on 10 vuotta vanha, Transdeviltä käytettynä ostettu bussi...

----------


## tkp

Yle uutisoi kuinka työehtosopimuksia rikkovat yritykset voittavat julkisia kilpailuja, esimerkkinä jutussa Tampereen kilpailutus ja Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne 
https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10788060?origin=rss

----------


## Rehtori

> Yle uutisoi kuinka työehtosopimuksia rikkovat yritykset voittavat julkisia kilpailuja, esimerkkinä jutussa Tampereen kilpailutus ja Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne 
> https://yle.fi/uutiset/3-10788060?origin=rss


Tuossahan Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne on toiminut aivan oikein, kun on lopettanut väärin palkkoja maksaneiden vuokrayhtiöiden käytön. Tuossahan kyseinen yhtiö ei ole syyllistynyt mihinkään.

----------


## tkp

> Tuossahan Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne on toiminut aivan oikein, kun on lopettanut väärin palkkoja maksaneiden vuokrayhtiöiden käytön. Tuossahan kyseinen yhtiö ei ole syyllistynyt mihinkään.


Alan yleissitova työehtosopimus kieltää vuokrayhtiöiden käytön

----------


## killerpop

phototransiin on ilmestynyt 22 teli-Scanian tiedot http://phototrans.eu/2415,2222,15881,0.html nykyisten kolmen lisäksi. Ilmeisesti yhden tiedot vielä puuttuvat, tämän http://phototrans.eu/14,985321,0,Sca...n_G0_561B.html kuvatekstin perusteella voisi olla 23 tulossaan, joka vastaisi 26 tarjottua uutta autoa.

----------


## killerpop

Ja näemmä tulossa on myös uusi #25 http://phototrans.eu/14,987191,0.html

----------


## Joonas Pio

Tampereen kaupunkiseudun joukkoliikennelautakunta, kokous 29.4.2020:

Pirkanmaan Tilausliikenne Oy:n kanssa (Y-tunnus 1880452-5) tehdään sopimus kilpailutuskohteen 45 liikennöinnistä ajanjaksolla 6.6.2022 - 4.6.2023.

----------

